# Finished 2 of the 20 Segmented Stave Bowls



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

*Finished 5 of the 20 Segmented Stave Bowls*

I got 14 glued up, 4 have the bases on, 2 were completely finished.

Completed the Oak, and the Walnut last night.





























Cherry and Maple Checkerboard.





















And the Walnut and Spalted White Oak.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Those are really sharp


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Ill have 2 more tomorrow, pretty much all the bowls except 2 just need the base put on.

Ive been taking pictures as I go this time, for the walkthrough.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

That walnut and spalted oak is beautiful.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looking very good. :thumbsup:

You are really in production mode. :icon_smile:

Do you have the new NOVA lathe yet?


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

These are great. I have lathe fever. I can't wait to get one.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of the glue up? If so I would love to see the before pics.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Macnut,
I like the checkered piece. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

these are really nice -- great job :yes:


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

That is AWESOMEEEE


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

That looks great, especially the second!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Really nice work. Hard to believe you haven't been doing this a long time.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

The first is seemingly like a weave of a basket pattern. The second one is awesome. Sophistication and elegance were what came to my mind.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I was only able to do 1 on Sunday, My right arm is swollen up, cant flex fingers, in alot of pain, was hoping to have the rest done Sunday.

So I finished this one.
























Ttharp said:


> Do you have any pictures of the glue up? If so I would love to see the before pics.


Well, here are some pics of the pieces in the half circles before gluing up, and some bowls glued up waiting for turning.



















And here I am turning the bottom in the donut chuck so I can fit the bottom in. Its the first step.














Shop Dad said:


> Really nice work. Hard to believe you haven't been doing this a long time.


I know, I amaze myself at times, I must be a natural I suppose. Dont ask me to do a bowl from solid material, I tried recently, just cant do it.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> I was only able to do 1 on Sunday, My right arm is swollen up, cant flex fingers, in alot of pain, was hoping to have the rest done Sunday.
> 
> So I finished this one.
> 
> ...


Man this looks awesome, would i need a planer for segemented bowls this style??


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Further to Rus' question, it would be great to see how you mill the pieces for this. (Maybe you already posted and I missed it?)


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Man this looks awesome, would i need a planer for segemented bowls this style??





Shop Dad said:


> Further to Rus' question, it would be great to see how you mill the pieces for this. (Maybe you already posted and I missed it?)


Yes, a planer is a must. Heck Ive run bowls through the planer to flatten the bottoms before gluing a base on, or to finish the bottom of a bowl before I made the donut chuck. I also use the planer to clean the rings up for normal seg bowls.


I started a thread for a step by step how to on doing segmented bowls, however I need to take some more pictures of the process for stave bowls, then write that up before starting the process of documenting a regular seg bowl, but I worked my arm to much this weekend and I am suffering bigtime, right arm is useless, left is close. I've got my right arm wrapped and in a sling right now.

I took pics of the bowl i posted today, from the initial glue up, to cutting the staves, and turning the bottom for the base. It's hard sometimes to stop and take pics, when you are in the moment.

I was going to glue up some of that Spalted White Oak and Walnut today into rather long blanks for new chisel handles, I figured I have enough for 10 large handles, I liked that Walnut and Oak bowl so much I decided that would make a kickass chisel handle, however I am not able to work at all today.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Man this looks awesome, would i need a planer for segemented bowls this style??


A planer would work. I have one and use it a lot, but not for this purpose.

I would prefer to sand the bottom of a stave constructed assembly. I happen to have a Flatmaster sander. I use this a lot to get my pieces/projects flat.

http://www.stockroomsupply.ca/shop/drum-sanders.html

These are not cheap, but work well. The design generates almost no heat so I do not burn the wood. This machine has virtually replaced my drum sander which now gets very little use. The drum sander is too easy to burn the wood.

The sandpaper lasts a LONG time on the Flatmaster compared to the drum sander.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> I was going to glue up some of that Spalted White Oak and Walnut today into rather long blanks for new chisel handles, I figured I have enough for 10 large handles, I liked that Walnut and Oak bowl so much I decided that would make a kickass chisel handle, however I am not able to work at all today.


My wife understands your situation. She can also do too much and then is laid up either due to back or knee or hip problems.

Hoping your arm calms down to where you can get back to normal life activities.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> A planer would work. I have one and use it a lot, but not for this purpose.
> 
> I would prefer to sand the bottom of a stave constructed assembly. I happen to have a Flatmaster sander. I use this a lot to get my pieces/projects flat.
> 
> ...


I want to ditch my planer and go to a drum sander, sick of the noise, constantly changing blades (yeah, i run that much material through it), rather just use a drum sander.

I have the shop notes issue that has the plans for a drum sander, just dont have the money for sheet goods right now.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> http://www.stockroomsupply.ca/shop/drum-sanders.html
> 
> .




Ok, YOU SUCK for posting that link. :laughing:

That Micro Kerf Saw Blade sounds like it would be worth the 184.00 for it.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

They look really good, can't wait for the walkthrough,


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I was able to get these 2 turned last night, tonight, I will turn the 2 cherry ones.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice looking bowls. :thumbsup:

I hope the Craft fair attracts people who can appreciate the wood and workmanship.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice looking bowls. :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope the Craft fair attracts people who can appreciate the wood and workmanship.



Doubt it, it'll be cheap asses who want to haggle the price.

As it is, not even sure what to charge for this style bowl.

Ive got kits that include a bowl, spoon, butter dish and cutting board, 1 each in Walnut, Maple, or cherry, and I still dont know what to charge for those either.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Those are nice. I'm wondering why you chose 20 segments. Not that it's bad it just seems an odd number based on the segmented work of other turners. 
I turn the bottoms flat. I use a dougnut chuck like you are using to glue up the half rings. It's just on the lathe. I can true up the bottom and turn a rabbit for the bottom to fit. Then glue in it in.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

The decision to use 20 staves was so I only needed X length board to get 2 bowls out of with only a 1" x 4" piece of waste.

And since when does Jim follow the rules?. LOL. BTW, I'm Jim.

Its time to break the mold in woodworking. I've got 19, 16, and other odd numbered stave bowls.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you just stick the bottom on? Can we have a side picture please! Thanks


----------

